# Show Name!



## gray2bay (Sep 28, 2018)

Looking for a show name for a horse named Lily, without it being Tiger Lily or Lily of the Valley. I'd prefer for it to have Lily in the full name, but give me anything creative!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Stargazer Lily


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Lilium = latin name
anomalily (like anomaly)
Lily in Bloom
Among the lilies


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Lily Marlane

I just checked on the proper spelling it's Lili Marlene


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Enchanted by a Lily


----------



## connemarapaint (Nov 11, 2018)

"Prettier than a Lily"


----------

